# WARNING - Make sure you don't spill glass cleaner on leather



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Some people may have already discovered this, but for those of you who haven't, I though I'd write this post.

I was cleaning my TT this afternoon, ready for the trip to Stanford Hall tomorrow. I left a spray bottle of window cleaner (with vinegar) on the passenger seat, which fell over and splashed a few drops onto the leather seat. I noticed that there were three light coloured spots on the beige leather so immediately wiped it. Unfortunately this wasn't the best thing to do, as on one of the spots it's taken a layer of the colour off the seat.

I was surprised that, what I thought was fairly harmless glass cleaner could do this and from now on will use just a spray bottle of water for cleaning the glass on the inside of the car.

So, from my experience today, I'd recommend not using glass cleaner anywhere near leather seats, but if you do and some does get spilt, just dab it with a damp cloth - don't rub!


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

It must have been the acid I suppose. It should be repairable though.

I find glass cleaners more trouble than they're worth. For all their claims of smear-free finishes and suchlike they never actually deliver. I usually find I then have to clean the window again to get rid of the residues left behind by the cleaner. I tried some Windowlene wipes in the house. Four actions apparently (I'm waiting for marketing to come up with the one with 5 actions :wink: ). No smears, apparently. In actuality none of the four supposed actions actually involved leaving the windows spotlessly clean.

A damp cloth and/or a dry cloth is all you really need on the inside.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2011)

Oh no  Sure some of that leather dye will sort it


----------



## TTMBTT (Jul 22, 2010)

The best glass cleaner is probably the cheapest to source, easiest to use and does not leave
a great deal of residue of any kind. Old newspaper, just scrunch it up bit of elbow grease,
result very clean windows internally. :wink:


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

ScoobyTT said:


> A damp cloth and/or a dry cloth is all you really need on the inside.


I've just cleaned the whole interior with just a cloth and some water in a spray bottle.

The windows and dash look fine and it even got most of the denim marks off the leather!

It's strange that I never thought of it before! :roll:


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

In these days people often look for a "product" for a specific task. It's so easy to clutter up your cupboards with a product for every task. 99% of the time a damp cloth is all you need, and it's free :lol: Just look at the cleaning aisle of a supermarket... kitchen cleaners, bathroom cleaners, this, that, blah blah. Check out the ingredients and they're all the same. Just the colour and perfume changes. Oh and the marketing pitch on the bottle.

The only thing I'm not having any joy with is my windscreen. I've tried alcohol, water, damp cloths, dry cloths, cotton, microfibre, washing up liquid, window cleaner, car window cleaner, and car window cleaner that promises to leave no streaks and get rid of those smoky streaks that show up in certain lights. Kitchen paper. And none of them work. I'm sure all I've succeeded in doing is moving them around :lol: Next up is newspaper!


----------

